# Girl Love Furry Comic: Ample Time



## Akinyi (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi everyone

I'm writing/drawing a furry webcomic which is now over 50 pages in and still going once per week.
It's updated every Saturday at 3pm UK time.
It centres around a socially awkward fennec fox girl who's studying psychology and loves gaming.
She meets a beautiful and curvy civet who blows her away.
The plot is only just gaining momentum!
I'm still trying to build a following and gain patrons to keep it going!

Read it here:
Ample Time Front | e Pon on Patreon

NOTE: I've been told although I set the comic to free for the public you might need to make an account to read it, but both are free!​


----------



## ellaerna (Jun 22, 2017)

Your art is really good! I can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## Akinyi (Jun 22, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Your art is really good! I can't wait to see where this goes.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Leishycat (Jun 24, 2017)

This is cute as fuck! I'm looking forward to more :3


----------



## Akinyi (Jun 25, 2017)

Leishycat said:


> This is cute as fuck! I'm looking forward to more :3


Thanks so much!


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 18, 2018)

Update: Ample Time is still regularly updated as described and available through the link.
You can also read old pages on my FA, Tapas and DA.
e-Pon on DeviantArt
Userpage of Akinyi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Ample Time | Tapas


----------



## Umbra Vulpes (Jan 21, 2018)

Just read it and really enjoy the style and humor. Looking forward to more.


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 23, 2018)

Umbra Vulpes said:


> Just read it and really enjoy the style and humor. Looking forward to more.


Thanks so much for reading, I truly hope you enjoy what's to come too!


----------

